# Reaper MIDI tools - where to start?



## flatcat (Mar 14, 2021)

Hello all - I've used Reaper's basic functionality for years now, working on audio recordings with MIDI sequencing only occasionally for drums and keys.

I am stepping into the world of writing orchestral music (I was a violinist for 20 years before I started playing in rock bands), and am feeling a little lost as I read about the JS tools and Kawa's tools. For example, there are LFO generators- but I don't understand what they are used for. I know that CC messages send commands to change things like velocity, expression, and (possibly) vibrato - but I don't think I understand the concepts with the waves and curves.

I downloaded Reticulate and now understand how that can work with articulations - I have two different orchestras with different articulation methods (BBCSO and Philharmonik), and finally figured out entering different articulations in the tool. I still need to actually figure out what the best way is to apply it (for example, while recording a part or as a separate step after recording the part).

It's like I understand the theory of what these tools do - I just don't understand how to apply them in the context of creating orchestral music, sort-of.

I am reading the threads about julian's tools on the Reaper forums too - I just feel like I'm missing the piece that explains why everyone is so excited about them.

Sorry to ask such a noob question, and again, I know what expression is and why it's important - I just am missing how to employ these tools to help me. Any thoughts on resources to help me learn?

Thanks so much for this awesome resource.


----------



## Dex (Mar 16, 2021)

Hi and welcome. I suggest you try writing music without them, and then if you get stuck or frustrated with the way reaper works (like if you find yourself thinking "man I wish there was an easy way to do xxxx"), then check out those tools.


----------

